# Fat woman gets stuck in a cave and traps others



## CJIS

Stuck woman traps SA cave group









The tourists coped with the ordeal well. Photo: Cango Caves

*An overweight woman who got stuck in a South African cave trapped 22 fellow tourists for more than 10 hours and had to be prised free with liquid paraffin.*

The woman became trapped in the Tunnel of Love obstacle in the Cango Caves in Western Cape on New Year's Day.

The caves' manager said the woman had been warned she might not be suitable but she insisted on trying. 
One of those trapped was a diabetic who had to be brought insulin.

The woman and the other tourists were unhurt.

The rescue operation involved several ambulance teams and a helicopter.

Hein Gerstner, manager of Cango Caves, told the BBC it was an "expensive exercise" that could cost 40,000 rand ($5,700). 
"We don't know yet who will foot the bill," he said.

*Pulley* 
The ordeal began when the woman became stuck just after noon on New Year's Day.

Mr Gerstner said the woman was "told at the ticket office that she was too big to take part in the specific section".

He said she was again warned by the guide but that it was "very difficult to discriminate". 









Mr Gerstner said: "The obstacle has a narrow base. She lost her footing and went down in a splits position. There was no way she could get her body weight up." 
But he said she was young and remained mentally strong throughout and the other tourists took the ordeal "exceptionally well".

The tourists, including two asthmatic children, were given blankets, water and chocolate bars as the rescue proceeded. 
One rescuer was able to climb over the woman to deliver insulin to the diabetic.

No drilling equipment was needed and the woman was eventually freed with a pulley and paraffin used to grease the surface at about 2320. 
She was taken to hospital but is not injured and is expected to be released on Tuesday.

Mr Gerstner said: "We believe what goes in, must come out again. People get stuck all the time - that's one of the unfortunate things that happen, it's part of the adventure." However, he said the caves would consider more stringent measures for those entering.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

if it werent for the other tourist they couldve left the lard bucket there....when you can free yourself , come on out!


----------



## Cinderella

omg lmao


----------



## KozmoKramer

> He said she was again warned by the guide but that it was "very difficult to discriminate".


No it isn't. If your under 48" or if your too fat and the bar cant close you cant ride the roller-coaster.
Airlines are making chubbettes pay for 2 seats if their cargo wont fit on 1.
It's not discrimination if some fat bastard cant fit through the caves opening.
That's simply a _self-imposed_ limitation.


----------



## 94c

should have dangled a Big Mac at the end of a rope, she would of come out.


----------



## SOT

This thread is WORTHLESS without pictures...

She was stuck in the Fat Cave

She had spu-lunk-a-gunk in her trunk


----------



## 94c




----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Please dont ever post that pic again!


----------



## Cinderella

ewwwwwwwwww lol


----------



## KozmoKramer

:uc:


----------



## mikey742

94c you now owe me $100,003. 100,000 for the counseling that I need after that picture and 3 dollars for the coffee and bagel I just threw up I will take a payment in cash thank you


----------



## Goose

Moral of the story:

Keep the large people away from the Tunnel of Love.


----------



## Guest

94c, 
I just threw up in my mouth after seeing that pic


----------



## NewEngland2007

When you put your mouse over that picture it says, "click to see a large version."


----------



## SOT

Good thing she didn't fart.


----------



## 4ransom

That can't be real...


----------



## 94c

4ransom said:


> That can't be real...


wanna see a front shot?

She's quite the looker when she lays on her back and flaps her belly over her shoulders.


----------



## Nachtwächter

No. Please *NO*


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Hell No, still having night mares over the first pic


----------



## Andy0921

94c said:


> wanna see a front shot?
> .


Imagine those meat curtains!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Andy would hit it


----------



## Andy0921

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Andy would hit it


More cushion for the pushin


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

andy0921 said:


> More cushion for the pushin


 airbags for all sides huh?


----------



## 94c

the problem is you could never tell if you were in the right crack.


----------

